# old captains house



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

We got about 4000sq feet of notty pine woodwork and paneling to prime and paint


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Awesome. Looks like fun


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gonna be a whole different looking space. I always like a lot better when we put color on that kinda stuff. Brighten that place up a ton.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats the plan of attack?


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah gonna b a fun job we just started taking the place apart hard ware and such ,gonna b a good winter project hopefully start spraying some bin in a couple days


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Plan of attack sand spray two coats of bin then fill holes caulk do some repair and then a couple coats of regal select semi or water borne impervo


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a fun project. My vote would be the waterborne impervo. I just love that stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Advance would look amazing


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

capepainter said:


> Plan of attack sand spray two coats of bin then fill holes caulk do some repair and then a couple coats of regal select semi or water borne impervo


why 2 coats?


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm going with two coats of bin cause of the knots on the wood , their huge I did some test samples last week and they bleed right thru seal lock and problock , and i don't want a call back because of Knott's bleeding thru


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, 2 coats BIN for those knots for sure.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

capepainter said:


> Plan of attack sand spray two coats of bin then fill holes caulk do some repair and then a couple coats of regal select semi or water borne impervo


Based on what we've experienced, filling/sanding the knots and holes, and caulking will be the lion's share of the work on this. That's also what makes the difference between a ho-hum finished product and a first-rate one.

As Oden said, this can make a huge difference in the feel of a space. I hope you'll post pictures as it progresses.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

capepainter said:


> We got about 4000sq feet of notty pine woodwork and paneling to prime and paint
> 
> View attachment 26312
> 
> ...


Need help on this one? This looks like a job I would love doing. I don't know why, I see projects that look almost dilapidated and restoring them.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah theirs a lot of caulking and hole filling here can't wait just to get some primer on also four bedrooms of wallpaper to come down haven't done one of these in a while been doing a lot of new stuff in the last year so were excited and clients are great people not gonna be living their til may just a summer place right on Nantucket sound .


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Need help on this one? This looks like a job I would love doing. I don't know why, I see projects that look almost dilapidated and restoring them.


:thumbsup:

It certainly feels more satisfying than painting an apartment Navajo White for the nth time.

I don't know that we've done anything that has more visual impact than painting over dark panelling like this.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How much more would it cost to simply install gwb? What kind of floors?


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Floors are mostly wide pine which are being refinished and some carpet which is being replaced .


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> How much more would it cost to simply install gwb? What kind of floors?


Probably a lot more than going to GWB. Then again, it will look a lot nicer.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

capepainter said:


> I'm going with two coats of bin cause of the knots on the wood , their huge I did some test samples last week and they bleed right thru seal lock and problock , and i don't want a call back because of Knott's bleeding thru


Even with 2 costs they will need up coming through in the future ... Nice interior project for sure. Did something simular in Mattapoisett last winter..


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Even with 2 costs they will need up coming through in the future ... Nice interior project for sure. Did something simular in Mattapoisett last winter..


Sure, easy for you to say....


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Gough said:


> Sure, easy for you to say....


I skipped grammar in high school...:yes:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You could also use the BIN Advanced. We had a similar but smaller project and it worked well for that. Not great for sanding on woodwork, but we had old wood walls and it cleaned up nicely. Easier to work with from a fumes perspective. 



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone ever tried the BIN 2 soy based stuff? I never have, but I'm wondering if it's worth taking a shot next time I need something like BIN but without the horrible (I love it) odour.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Anyone ever tried the BIN 2 soy based stuff? I never have, but I'm wondering if it's worth taking a shot next time I need something like BIN but without the horrible (I love it) odour.


I just talked to a rep that sells it and he said its not working to well so don't try it lol


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Wild bill have u tried this I have heard good things


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Started spraying some bin today!


----------

